# Hunting Russia



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody have any experiance or insight on hunting in Russia? Looking for a different hunting experience. Did a little research and prices of hunts seem pretty reasonable.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Ive thought that if I ever hunt grizz it might be in mother Russia. I might also try living in alaska awhile. But I dont think too big on the grizz vs the black bear. I'm big on hunting black bear.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

P&Y III said:


> Anybody have any experiance or insight on hunting in Russia? Looking for a different hunting experience. Did a little research and prices of hunts seem pretty reasonable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have spent a lot of time researching different Russian hunts, I hope to make it there some day. After you pay air fare to Russia, interpreter, and all sorts of other permits and logistical fees, the cost is pretty close to an Alaskan hunt. My first international hunt will probably be hunting Ibex in one of the Stans.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I always wanted to hunt in Russia too. In my 20s I had dreams of dropping in on a Politburo meeting thru a hole freshly blown in the roof with a machine gun and a 300 round belt of ammo.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> I always wanted to hunt in Russia too. In my 20s I had dreams of dropping in on a Politburo meeting thru a hole freshly blown in the roof with a machine gun and a 300 round belt of ammo.


...ah the good old days.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

No experience with such.

Did hear an interesting account of a successful hunt in a remote area.
It's location name escapes me now...

Where guides in the U.S.A. want cash for tips , the successful party found outer shells of warm hunting clothing preferred and much appreciated. 
Not sure if that was due to money being taxed , or more likely availability of special hunting cloths being a challenge?
If recalled correctly , a pair or more of hunting boots were gifted also.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

The all inclusive I looked at for brown bear was $15,000. It had the guide one on one and a "camp" interpreter. It included packaging the game, CITES and all the other paperwork. The irony of being told bringing a firearm into Siberia was not a problem was appreciated. 

It would be a heck of an adventure but I couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> It would be a heck of an adventure but I couldn't pull the trigger.


I’m not sure I would characterize a packaged hunt as an adventure.

Hopping a freight train to Seattle, hiring on as a deckhand on a cargo ship headed towards Vladivostok, working in a cannery there to learn Russian and earn enough to buy an old Mosin and some field gear, setting out solo and on foot towards the high arctic and eventually shooting a Musk Ox or a Polar Bear - now that would be an adventure.

-na


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Just going on a hunting trip can be quite and adventure without going for the complete hobo aspect.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nick Adams said:


> I’m not sure I would characterize a packaged hunt as an adventure.
> 
> Hopping a freight train to Seattle, hiring on as a deckhand on a cargo ship headed towards Vladivostok, working in a cannery there to learn Russian and earn enough to buy an old Mosin and some field gear, setting out solo and on foot towards the high arctic and eventually shooting a Musk Ox or a Polar Bear - now that would be an adventure.
> 
> -na


Okay, Sal Paradise.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Nostromo said:


> Okay, Sal Paradise.


... an adventure and a story worth reading.

Stay feral, my friend.

-na


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Do your homework. I had a couple friends that went and were fairly disappointed. From the miserable accommodations, to the guide they couldn’t understand, to the meals of cold, canned pork belly and cucumbers, it was a pretty bad and expensive experience. Apparently, they’ve over hunted much of the big bear areas, so killing a trophy is pretty much a thing of the past. One small bear was killed in their camp. 

They hunted Kamchatka


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

bucko12pt said:


> Do your homework. I had a couple friends that went and were fairly disappointed. From the miserable accommodations, to the guide they couldn’t understand, to the meals of cold, canned pork belly and cucumbers, it was a pretty bad and expensive experience. Apparently, they’ve over hunted much of the big bear areas, so killing a trophy is pretty much a thing of the past. One small bear was killed in their camp.
> 
> They hunted Kamchatka


That's good info. But it's probably good advice anywhere with fly by night outfits. You get at most what you pay for. Sometimes you don't get that.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

shaffe48b said:


> That's good info. But it's probably good advice anywhere with fly by night outfits. You get at most what you pay for. Sometimes you don't get that.


Very true. I’ve done prob 40-50 hunts with outfitters over the years and never really gotten burned by one. Extensive research and testimonials from satisfied and unsatisfied hunters that have hunted with the outfitter you’re considering makes for a satisfactory hunt. Some of the best hunts I’ve had were with guys that been in business only 3-4 years. Those guys are are hungry and bust their butts for you. Some....not all....start seeing dollar signs and start bringing more hunters in, or don’t work quite as hard, let their equipment, guides, stands, etc slip that leads to lesser quality hunts.


----------

